# Lowrance Elite 5 Ice Machine question



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I bought a Lowrance Elite 5 ice machine over the holidays, and I've just started using it ice fishing. Last weekend while using it, three different times it just locked up, and then eventually the screen went black and it shut down. I had to restart it each time. It acted like maybe the battery was too cold, but it was not that extreme of conditions (maybe 15?) and I would assume a unit made for ice fishing would not have that issue. Any thoughts from anyone on why it did that?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You need to update the unit software to latest version to fix that.


----------

